# Unterschiede: Humminbird Wide 3D "View", "Vision", "Vista"



## SirFili (2. Februar 2008)

Hey,

bräucht dringend Eure Hilfe 

Wer kennt sich mit der Humminbird Wide 3D "View", "Vision", "Vista" Serie aus bzw. hat eines davon?

Was ist bitte der Unterschied zwischen der Version: View und Vision oder Vista?

Meine Google Suche konnte leider nichts dazu finden. Bräuchte die Daten zu diesen Geräten. Im Internt habe ich nur die Installationsanleitung gefunden.

Wäre echt foi Dankbar für jeden Hinweis.

Seit Ihr damit zufrieden? 

Könnte über einen Arbeitskollegen ein "Vision" bekommen. Wieviel würdet Ihr noch dafür zahlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure antworten 

Grüß


----------

